# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Bombus en thymus vulgaris

## perdiguera

Este abejorro, Bombus, le dió un buen repaso al tomillo florecido, thymus vulgaris, como podéis ver se puso boca arriba, boca abajo, de lado, de frente por todas partes.










Espero que os gusten

----------


## REEGE

Hola Perdiguera...
La última una preciosidad de foto!! Ya empiezan a verse cosillas por nuestros campos.
La flor de jara ya predomina por el embalse de Fresnedas.

----------

